# Series 2 Gavin & Stacey



## moonsi til (Mar 16, 2008)

I loved the 1st series of this and tonight at 9pm on BBC3 the 2nd series starts.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 16, 2008)

*BOUNCES*

Can't wait!!! Loving it 
Especially Nessa


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 16, 2008)

moonsi til said:


> I loved the 1st series of this and tonight at 9pm on BBC3 the 2nd series starts.


I'm looking forward to this too I'd forgotten that it was starting tonight, so thanks for the reminder


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 16, 2008)

HERE WE GO!!  

*runs to sofa*


----------



## zoooo (Mar 16, 2008)

That was ace.

I fancy James Corden more each day.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 16, 2008)

God, that was fun 

I fukn lovez Nessa!


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 16, 2008)

tidy


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 16, 2008)

Love it - tidy!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 16, 2008)

I won't lie to you....I lovez it.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 16, 2008)

I lovez it too, cant believe i missed the first series!!

My nan used to make me omelette !!!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 16, 2008)

You HAVE to see first series, Betty!! It's fukn lush


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 16, 2008)

like my new tagline?


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 16, 2008)

Loves it! 


hmm.....*thinks*


----------



## Looby (Mar 16, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I lovez it too, cant believe i missed the first series!!
> 
> My nan used to make me omelette !!!



Me too. Not the omelette bit.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2008)

It's a superb series.

Tidy!


----------



## D'wards (Mar 17, 2008)

I loved it - and isn't Rob Brydon as Bryn the nicest/sweetest sitcom character there ever has been? Plays it brilliantly.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 17, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> like my new tagline?



Lovez it! Like mine?


----------



## susie12 (Mar 17, 2008)

did anyone hear the interview with them on front row?  James Corden says he always acts out Gav's Mum (Alison Steadman) - makes it even better when I imagine him doing it -


----------



## StanSmith (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah that was fun last night, Rob Brydon is fantastic and poor old Smithy whats gonna happen to him?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 17, 2008)

StanSmith said:


> yeah that was fun last night, Rob Brydon is fantastic and poor old Smithy whats gonna happen to him?



Poor old Smithy? Someone needs to tell him to cop on! Talk about possessive!


----------



## StanSmith (Mar 17, 2008)

Well you have to feel for him he hasnt got a clue has he? The breakfast scene was class though!!!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Mar 17, 2008)

The bit where Nessa spouted fluent Italian in the restaurant was ace. As was when she kissed Gav's dad goodbye 

Tidy indeed. I *heart* Nessa


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 17, 2008)

The Richard and Judy bit was great.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 17, 2008)

I was creasing when Julia Davies' character was blubbing in the toilets about her 'misleading photo'; "I haven't changed that much in fifteen years have I?"


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 17, 2008)

El Sueno said:


> I was creasing when Julia Davies' character was blubbing in the toilets about her 'misleading photo'; "I haven't changed that much in fifteen years have I?"



Yes. That made me genuinely LOL.


----------



## Rollem (Mar 17, 2008)

gotta love bryn


----------



## madamv (Mar 17, 2008)

I wont lie to you - I totally lovez it, I do!

The first series was ace and I watched it again when they repeated it on BBC2.

Now I manage to understand Miss Daisy a whole lot better.

James Blunt......    just wonderful stuff.  I love all of them.  Stacey was so hurt when her mum offered Nessa her room.  Bless.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 17, 2008)

Ohgod UncleBryn doing james Blunt made me laugh til my jaw ached


----------



## Belushi (Mar 17, 2008)

Repeated 10.30 BBC3 for anyone who missed it yesterday.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 18, 2008)

Never watched it before, as it looked a bit crap from the trailers, but that was great. 

Written by Nessa and Smithy, isn't it?


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes it is


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2008)

Tonight's episode was absolutely hilarious. 

The scene in the 'gym' when Gavin walked in absolutely cracked me up. Superb writing.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 23, 2008)

The old woman next door!!  

And the last few seconds tonight was very touching...


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2008)

I reckon it's turning out to be one of the best new comedies for a very long time. The acting is superb, the characters brilliantly observed and natural - and the woman who plays Stacey is a tremendous actress.


----------



## Annierak (Mar 23, 2008)

Brilliant series. Alison Steadman who plays Gavin's mum is brilliant. Love every character especially Nessa


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 23, 2008)

I love this programme so much  this series seems to be even better than the first, I was laughing so much at tonights episode


----------



## madamv (Mar 23, 2008)

I dont know how any of them ever manage to keep a straight face


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 23, 2008)

Bet there are loads of outtakes......cant wait to see them!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 23, 2008)

I love this programme.  It's the only one that everyone in our house loves - which means it crosses a_ lot_ of cultural divides...


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 24, 2008)

I was out last night so will probably watch in the week but I did see a trailer where Gav's mum informed Stacey that she had to get a life as what she had just said was incredibly boring....which made me chuckle.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 24, 2008)

The actress who plays Nessa is superb. Seen her in Saxondale and recently Torchwood, always impressive.


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 24, 2008)

she also co-wrote it with james corden (smithy)


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2008)

I know Barry Island and Cardiff very well, so I'm loving all the Welshy references!


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 24, 2008)

my aunty lives close to barry and can't watch it


----------



## spartacus mills (Mar 24, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> The old woman next door!!



I loved her talking about her daughter.  All the stock-market stuff was  too.
This series is top notch. Sad that we're already half way through it though....


----------



## D'wards (Mar 25, 2008)

The bit wher Dor from next door said she would not get a mobility scooter cos her mates got one and looks like a right nob creased me up.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 30, 2008)

bump cos it's tonight at 9pm. I was chatting to friends about this on Saturday and surprised they were not watching it . With this programme it is all the richer/funnier if you watch/watched series one.

Tidy.


----------



## Relahni (Mar 30, 2008)

It's great.


----------



## Scaggs (Mar 31, 2008)

I usually try to avoid BBC3 so I've only just got into this. Trying to download series one at the moment.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 31, 2008)

Very funny program, but Stacey is one of the most annoying characters I'v ever had the misfortune to see on my tellybox.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 31, 2008)

Brilliant apart from when Smithy said something about the welsh being filthy!   

Blydi cheek!


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 31, 2008)

souljacker said:


> Very funny program, but Stacey is one of the most annoying characters I'v ever had the misfortune to see on my tellybox.



I thought she was cute in the first series but now she's turned into a bit of a shrieking airhead.


----------



## Griff (Mar 31, 2008)

Damn, missed last nights. When is it repeated?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 31, 2008)

Does anyone else fancy James Corden yet...?


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 31, 2008)

There is something....so very adorable about him......


----------



## zoooo (Mar 31, 2008)

*squeaks*

He has such a gorgeous little face!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 31, 2008)

Hehe he does  
Dunno if I fancy him though but he is a cutie!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 1, 2008)

Whas occurrin???? (best line eva!!!)

no mention of an omelette in this episode


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 1, 2008)

HAHA i love that line too 

Yes there was!? Didn't Stacey's mam do a cheese n ham one for Nessa for the journey?!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 1, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> HAHA i love that line too
> 
> Yes there was!? Didn't Stacey's mam do a cheese n ham one for Nessa for the journey?!



ooops i did miss the first half

missed ya mate xxx


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 1, 2008)

Missed you!!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 1, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Brilliant apart from when Smithy said something about the welsh being filthy!
> 
> Blydi cheek!



Damn straight... us welsh are filthy


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 1, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Does anyone else fancy James Corden yet...?



I could be quite partial....possibly


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 1, 2008)

El Sueno said:


> I thought she was cute in the first series but now she's turned into a bit of a shrieking airhead.



She was on our local radio last night..... the 'real' her makes stacey look calm!

Nessa's been overacted in a couple of the episodes this series I thought. Too much "Oh" and "I wont lie to you..."


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 1, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Damn straight... us welsh are filthy



Hey now...speak for yo......well........ermm. 

ANywayyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## zoooo (Apr 1, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> I could be quite partial....possibly





I do of course fancy Matt Horne too. But more as himself, than as Gavin.

(He was lovely on Paul O' Grady the other day, he has really beautiful eyes.)


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 1, 2008)

He does but his strange very dark hair and hairline/eyebrows ruin it for me


----------



## zoooo (Apr 1, 2008)

But... rawr.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 2, 2008)

But he doesnt look like that in Gavin and Stacey....
he looks more like Kelly Jones in that pic


----------



## zoooo (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes, they've chavved him right up for Gavin.

Poor wee Horney.


----------



## bigbry (Apr 4, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Brilliant series. Alison Steadman who plays Gavin's mum is brilliant. Love every character especially Nessa



I've never seen Alison Steadman play anything other than a wonderful performance - an absolutely brilliant actress


----------



## secretsquirrel (Apr 4, 2008)

I did enjoy the seduction by KFC


----------



## secretsquirrel (Apr 7, 2008)

Tonight's highlights: Nessa borrowing the AA's for a bit of 'me time', then coming down and washing her fingers 

Nessa and Bryn's duet.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 7, 2008)

I think Nessa washed just the 1 finger and dried it on kitchen tea-towel !

I loved the line dancing when they were doing the duet and I'm aching to know what went on during the fishing trip


----------



## Chairman Meow (Apr 7, 2008)

Nooo! I missed it! When is it repeated?


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 7, 2008)

not sure about repeat but I watched it on BBc iplayer thing.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Apr 7, 2008)

moonsi til said:


> not sure about repeat but I watched it on BBc iplayer thing.




That's no good to me as I'm not in the UK .


----------



## D'wards (Apr 7, 2008)

The line dancing was brilliant - watched that bit about 5 times.

I was thinking about them singing "World in Motion" in a meeting today and had to stop myself laughing.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 7, 2008)

Lmao@line dancing too. And the duet!  

Eermm CM...you get iplayer online....so don't matter where you are...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Apr 7, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Lmao@line dancing too. And the duet!
> 
> Eermm CM...you get iplayer online....so don't matter where you are...



Yes it does matter. If you try and play anything it says limited to UK subscribers only.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 7, 2008)

OOhhhhhhh 

Soz


----------



## spartacus mills (Apr 7, 2008)

I think the last two episodes have been a bit disappointing...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 7, 2008)

did you miss the bit where she washed her fingers with the dishes in the sink? some of its pretty subtle


----------



## spartacus mills (Apr 7, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> did you miss the bit where she washed her fingers with the dishes in the sink? some of its pretty subtle



I think yesterday's episode wasn't subtle enough. The whole party thing was far too sitcom, the humour wasn't a million miles away from something like the vicar of bloody dibly. 
The first four episodes of series 2 and all of series one were top-notch though.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 13, 2008)

**bump** for tonight. 9pm.  Not sure if my BF knows this is what he will doing when he visits.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 13, 2008)

Ty for the reminder! Nearly forgot


----------



## Chairman Meow (Apr 14, 2008)

Is it just me, or was it not so good last night?


----------



## girasol (Apr 14, 2008)

I thought last night's was brilliant!  Best one out of this series, actually 

The moving statue scene touch of genius, and the time she (Nessa) was married to John Prescott 

(But Pulling afterwards was even better)


----------



## Chairman Meow (Apr 14, 2008)

Iemanja said:


> I thought last night's was brilliant!  Best one out of this series, actually
> 
> The moving statue scene touch of genius, and the time she (Nessa) was married to John Prescott
> 
> (But Pulling afterwards was even better)



Yeah, I'd forgotten the Prescott bit, that was funny.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 14, 2008)

I didn't think it was the best last night, but there was still a couple of laugh-out-loud moments, including the bit where Bryn said Dave was sickened by the fishing trip story.


----------



## spartacus mills (Apr 14, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Is it just me, or was it not so good last night?



The last three episodes have been disappointing. It's a shame as the series started brilliantly.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 15, 2008)

madamv said:


> I wont lie to you - I totally lovez it, I do!
> 
> The first series was ace and I watched it again when they repeated it on BBC2.
> 
> ...



 hehe I lovez it too i does - yeah the james blunt bit is a classic, thing is,,, i does the wailling to his music - i iz well cool like our bryne


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 15, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> did you miss the bit where she washed her fingers with the dishes in the sink? some of its pretty subtle



I missed that as i was laughing too much when she said she didn't need the batteries after all.

Saw an interview with James Corden (on Lily Allen Show), and talking of subtleties, i'd never put together the fact that the families are called the Wests and the Shipmans.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 15, 2008)

twisted said:


> I missed that as i was laughing too much when she said she didn't need the batteries after all.
> 
> Saw an interview with James Corden (on Lily Allen Show), and talking of subtleties, i'd never put together the fact that the families are called the Wests and the Shipmans.



Amazing i  missed that as well


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 15, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Amazing i  missed that as well



I know. When he said it i just went "doh!". Serial killers the lot of them!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 15, 2008)

Ha! Didn't realise either!


----------



## Maggot (Apr 16, 2008)

Is always eating omelettes a Welsh thing?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 16, 2008)

Not particularly


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 17, 2008)

spartacus mills said:


> The last three episodes have been disappointing. It's a shame as the series started brilliantly.



Apart from the Smithy sister bit played by the mysteriously ubiquitous Sheridan Smith (the wooden one on Three Pints and that other train wreck of a series penned by Susan Nickson). BBC3 does tend to be a overly incestuous at times.


----------



## zenie (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh the bit about Prescott was brilliant, I love love love Nessa. 

So Smithy and Nessa will get together if that scene in the club with Smithy looking at that pregnant lass is anything to go by.


----------



## Utopia (Apr 17, 2008)

I think their all gonna move to Barry like


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 17, 2008)

zenie said:


> I love love love Nessa.



Me toooooo


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 20, 2008)

Woop...nearly forgot about it...starts in minutes ...


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 20, 2008)

and it was the last episode till the xmas special..


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 20, 2008)

and it was all filmed where I live Mrfit went and took  piccies of them filming the last one in the series in our local hospitals birthing centre.... 

It was a lovely ending, I have to admit i got all teary at the end.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 20, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Is always eating omelettes a Welsh thing?


Nope, "I wont lie to you" or "whats Occccuuurrrin" arent commonly said either.
Bloody funny whatever


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 20, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Is always eating omelettes a Welsh thing?



well my nan was forever offering anyone that came into the house an omelette


----------



## Annierak (Apr 21, 2008)

Sad to see it was the final episode last night. Very emotional ending, must admit i shed a few tears .

Is it me or is Nessa one sexy woman?


----------



## PacificOcean (Apr 21, 2008)

Well done to Gavin & Stacey for winning the audience's choice award at the BAFTAS.  Maybe the GBP has taste after all as it was up against Britian's Got Talent.

Tidy!


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Nope, "I wont lie to you" or "whats Occccuuurrrin" arent commonly said either.
> Bloody funny whatever


My old Keyaaaardiff girlfriend used to say it all the time. We weren't so big on omelettes, but we used to have cheese on a plate all the time (a great big plate of cheese stuck on a plate, grilled until it bubbles, sauce added and then the fat soaked up with bread. Mmmmm. So bad. But so good).


PacificOcean said:


> Well done to Gavin & Stacey for winning the audience's choice award at the BAFTAS.  Maybe the GBP has taste after all as it was up against Britian's Got Talent.


Well earned. It's a superb piece of writing with some fantastic ensemble acting.


----------



## zenie (Apr 21, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Me toooooo


 
Every sentences starts with 'I know' 



Annierak said:


> Sad to see it was the final episode last night. Very emotional ending, must admit i shed a few tears .
> 
> Is it me or is Nessa one sexy woman?


 
What, last one? I didn't realise! 



editor said:


> My old Keyaaaardiff girlfriend used to say it all the time. We weren't so big on omelettes, but we used to have cheese on a plate all the time (a great big plate of cheese stuck on a plate, grilled until it bubbles, sauce added and then the fat soaked up with bread. Mmmmm. So bad. But so good).


 
That sounds so wrong!!!


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 21, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Nope, "I wont lie to you" or "whats Occccuuurrrin" arent commonly said either.
> Bloody funny whatever



Tidy seems quite common though. I have a mate who calls his company Totally Tidy Tours. Sounds great in a Welsh accent.


----------



## Annierak (Apr 21, 2008)

zenie said:


> Every sentences starts with 'I know'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeh it was the last one of the series last night and i've heard they're not going to make another series but will do a christmas special.


----------



## zenie (Apr 21, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Yeh it was the last one of the series last night and i've heard they're not going to make another series but will do a christmas special.


 
Oh


----------



## Annierak (Apr 21, 2008)

zenie said:


> Oh


I know


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 21, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Sad to see it was the final episode last night. Very emotional ending, must admit i shed a few tears .
> 
> Is it me or is Nessa one sexy woman?



 hmmm yeah I do think shes quite sexy annierak, I bloody missed the last episode last night - anyone know wens the repeat? 



> twisted Quote:
> 
> Tidy seems quite common though. I have a mate who calls his company Totally Tidy Tours. Sounds great in a Welsh accent.



Heh, I say Tidy very often (not on purpose mind), theres a little website http://talktidy.com/t.html
click on the alphabet along the top for different words


----------



## Annierak (Apr 21, 2008)

*Miss Daisy* said:


> hmmm yeah I do think shes quite sexy annierak, I bloody missed the last episode last night - *anyone know wens the repeat? *
> 
> 
> Heh, I say Tidy very often (not on purpose mind), theres a little website http://talktidy.com/t.html
> click on the alphabet along the top for different words



According to the BBC3 tv guide it's repeated tonight at 10.30


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 21, 2008)

Nessa munching on an omelette during labour was class!!!


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 21, 2008)

Annierak said:


> According to the BBC3 tv guide it's repeated tonight at 10.30



 thanking you very muchly!


(bit of hangover and didnt even think of looking at a tele guide on line)


----------



## Annierak (Apr 21, 2008)

*Miss Daisy* said:


> thanking you very muchly!
> 
> 
> (bit of hangover and didnt even think of looking at a tele guide on line)


You're welcome


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 21, 2008)

Yayyyy!! Back home in time to watch the repeat tonight 

*bounces*


Don't want it to end tho....


----------



## ramjamclub (Apr 21, 2008)

*worth watching*

one of the best comedy series from bbc.
well deserved the Bafta. 
When is the next series?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 21, 2008)

ramjamclub said:


> one of the best comedy series from bbc.
> well deserved the Bafta.
> When is the next series?



Christmas special next.....


----------



## Looby (Apr 21, 2008)

ramjamclub said:


> one of the best comedy series from bbc.
> well deserved the Bafta.
> When is the next series?



Don't think there's gonna be one, just a christmas special.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 21, 2008)

Just saw last one.....loved it. 
No new series....big shame....not fair.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 21, 2008)

twisted said:


> Tidy seems quite common though. I have a mate who calls his company Totally Tidy Tours. Sounds great in a Welsh accent.



Oh tidy is very common here, as is 'Like' and 'Innett'


----------



## madamv (Apr 21, 2008)

On the radio, James Corden says they may do another, but the characters can only go so far and he didnt want to spoil it.

Definately the xmas one hour special first, and they all have 'seperate projects' so that also put a spanner in for another series.

listen again


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 22, 2008)

madamv said:


> On the radio, James Corden says they may do another, but the characters can only go so far and he didnt want to spoil it.
> 
> Definately the xmas one hour special first, and they all have 'seperate projects' so that also put a spanner in for another series.
> 
> listen again



The second series did tail off after the first couple of episodes didn't it?
Nessa is great but kind of got laden with too many things.
Uncle Bryne was a star throughout!

I think it's probably a smart move on Corden's part cos if they do a third series he will be solidly typecast as Smithy and have nowhere else to go.

Sad, but at least we all enjoyed it while it lasted.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 22, 2008)

True  *sniff*


----------



## alexisonfire (Apr 23, 2008)

An Xmas special will be a great way to wrap it up I think. The best know when to stop.


----------



## bigbry (Apr 24, 2008)

Really chuffed today - never saw Gavin &Stacey series 1 when it was on TV but my daughter loaned me a DVD of it last night and I finish work in 30 mins and I'm off home to watch it.  Have a really lazy afternoon slobbing out in front of TV.


----------



## Looby (Apr 24, 2008)

bigbry said:


> Really chuffed today - never saw Gavin &Stacey series 1 when it was on TV but my daughter loaned me a DVD of it last night and I finish work in 30 mins and I'm off home to watch it.  Have a really lazy afternoon slobbing out in front of TV.



Yay, enjoy. I borrowed my mates dvd recently because I didn't watch it, it's brilliant.  Tidy.


----------



## bigbry (Apr 25, 2008)

bigbry said:


> Really chuffed today - never saw Gavin &Stacey series 1 when it was on TV but my daughter loaned me a DVD of it last night and I finish work in 30 mins and I'm off home to watch it.  Have a really lazy afternoon slobbing out in front of TV.



Yeah, watched episode 1 yesteerday - great to see how it all started.

Early finish today so this afternoon I'll settle back with an omlette and watch episode 2.

Tidy.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> Oh tidy is very common here, as is 'Like' and 'Innett'


Indeed. And it can be heard here: http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/map.html


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2009)

I watched a couple of the old shows recently (they've been on BBC4 or summat when I've come in from the pub) and I was surprised how funny and fresh they were. There really was some strong comedy writing in that show.

Series three starts at the end of November!


----------



## Sadken (Oct 30, 2009)

I just think the Essex stuff jars against the Welsh stuff cos the Welsh stuff is really quite funny and the Essex stuff is really, really shit and you can tell which bit James Corden did.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2009)

Omelettes!


----------



## Sadken (Oct 30, 2009)

Precisely.  You know what I mean though; the Welsh stuff could carry a show on its own, the Essex stuff would be bog standard shite.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 30, 2009)

Dunno - I think it works better because it's neither one or t'other - the, err, juxtaposition (yeah, OK...) of the two things makes it kinda cooler.

I spose you can make the argument that without Brydon it wouldn't be anywhere near as good and that he makes a lot of the Barry stuff better. But then, Larry Lamb improves the Essex end imo.

Good stuff about 3rd series. I think they plan to call it a day then don't they?


----------



## oryx (Oct 30, 2009)

editor said:


> Series three starts at the end of November!



Fantastic or should I say 'Tidy'!

Been wondering when the next series was about to start.

Smithy and Nessa are one of the funniest comedy acts ever. I have a really horrible pessimistic feeling that the next, last, series won't be as good as the others, but will be delighted to be proved wrong.


----------



## editor (Dec 25, 2009)

Tonight's show was excellent. Very funny


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2019)




----------



## kalidarkone (May 28, 2019)

The ONLY reason to look forward to Xmas!


----------

